# 9.3 panic in VMware memory control kernel module



## spork (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking for some advice on whether this is worth starting a PR for or not.  I suspect not because there are too many variables involved.  First, a snippet of the panic log:


```
(kgdb) #0  doadump (textdump=<value optimized out>) at pcpu.h:235
#1  0xffffffff8069bbd6 in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:454
#2  0xffffffff8069c0d7 in panic (fmt=0x1 <Address 0x1 out of bounds>)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:642
#3  0xffffffff809099f0 in trap_fatal (frame=0xc, eva=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:878
#4  0xffffffff80909d51 in trap_pfault (frame=0xffffff800025b870, usermode=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:794
#5  0xffffffff8090a353 in trap (frame=0xffffff800025b870)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:456
#6  0xffffffff808f3543 in calltrap ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:232
#7  0xffffffff812125e8 in Balloon_QueryAndExecute ()
   from /boot/modules/vmmemctl.ko
#8  0xffffffff81212f38 in OS_MemZero () from /boot/modules/vmmemctl.ko
#9  0xffffffff806b22e8 in softclock (arg=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_timeout.c:518
#10 0xffffffff8066d6bd in intr_event_execute_handlers (
    p=<value optimized out>, ie=0xfffffe0004212100)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_intr.c:1272
#11 0xffffffff8066eead in ithread_loop (arg=0xfffffe0004216600)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_intr.c:1285
#12 0xffffffff8066a0bf in fork_exit (
    callout=0xffffffff8066ee10 <ithread_loop>, arg=0xfffffe0004216600,
    frame=0xffffff800025bb00) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_fork.c:996
#13 0xffffffff808f3a6e in fork_trampoline ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:606
#14 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
(kgdb)
```

Some datapoints:

• As best I can tell, the vmware-tools version is: 9.6.2 build-1688356
• OS is FreeBSD 9.3-p21
• ESXi version is: 5.0.0 build 474610 (yes, very old)
• The only function of the tools I'm using is the memory ballooning thing (vmmemctl.ko)
• Rebooted to go to -p21 last night, panic was about 7 hours later

I do have the core file still if anyone is interested.  Although this could quite possibly be the type of thing only the VMware folks can figure out.


----------



## spork (Sep 2, 2015)

FWIW, saw this again yesterday, exact same dump as above.


----------

